# SV Scallops



## jmusser (Jan 30, 2021)

First try at these guys. Recipe from a SV cookbook. One of the best smelling and great looking dishes. The taste didn't match. Would definitely do a cooler temp in SV as I broke to my wifes request. Did 30 mins at 125* would do more like 120 next time, or maybe even 115. Ended up a little overdone and stringy. Live and learn!

Patted and seasoned







In the SV bag with olive oil






Butter, wine, garlic=Heaven






Into the CI






Plated up with some risotto


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 30, 2021)

I seriuosly thought about using my SV for scallops but they only take 7 or 8 minutes in the skillet and they come out delicious.  I do apreciate your post - we will probably pass on SV scallops.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 30, 2021)

I've done sea scallops from Sam's Club at 121° for 25 minutes but theirs are quite large.  I wonder if you happened to buy what I call 'wet scallops', these are the ones that have been dipped in a phosphate solution for moisture retention. Did you notice a lot of liquid in the bag after SV?   When sauteing.... wet scallops really weep water, it's a dead giveaway.


----------



## jmusser (Jan 30, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I've done sea scallops from Sam's Club at 121° for 25 minutes but theirs are quite large.  I wonder if you happened to buy what I call 'wet scallops', these are the ones that have been dipped in a phosphate solution for moisture retention. Did you notice a lot of liquid in the bag after SV?   When sauteing.... wet scallops really weep water, it's a dead giveaway.


They were frozen. Thawed first before SV bath.

Uncle Eddie- same thought. Will prob stick with just pan. Just love to experiment.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 30, 2021)

They sure look delicious though


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 30, 2021)

They look good from here


----------



## dls1 (Jan 30, 2021)

I only do dry-packed sea scallops, usually U12s. Several years ago, I did a couple pounds SV then briefly seared them. I quickly concluded that what I had done was experience a minimal waste of time, water, and electricity.  Haven't done them SV since.


----------



## jmusser (Jan 30, 2021)

dls1 said:


> I only do dry-packed sea scallops, usually U12s. Several years ago, I did a couple pounds SV then briefly seared them. I quickly concluded that what I had done was experience a minimal waste of time, water, and electricity.  Haven't done them SV since.


Hahaha! Basically same experience. Not a particularly difficult or long cook in the CI.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 30, 2021)

They look great.
But I’m definitely in the “Don’t SV everything” camp. Scallops are delicate crustaceans. No need to fire up the SV. Only exception I can think of is eggs. Those poach up well.


----------

